# Storing vinyl siding?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just set it up on some 2 X 4's to get it off the floor or the boxes will rot out.
No need to wrap it up.


----------



## begal (Jul 23, 2014)

But there will be 4 feet of snow and ice over it. They are telling me the want a restocking fee now, which is bull because they always say no hassle returns at HD.
I guess there is no real reason not to keep it outside over the winter?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why are you not storing it in the basement as you stated you where going to?
The boxes will be trash and all the top pieces will be moldy and trashed if you stored it outside.
If you special ordered it there's a restocking fee, they have no use for it and will have to send it back to who ever they got it from.
No clue why you would even think there's any VOC concerns.
Send it back and get hit with the restocking fee and most likely a higher price when you reorder.
For the past few years I was receiving notices on anything made with petroleum products almost every month from my venders with price increases.


----------



## begal (Jul 23, 2014)

7 boxes of plastic have a lot of voc's. It is not intended for indoor use means rough quality vinyl.
This is just a regular grey vinyl siding item on their web site.
Anyways, if i wrap it well in plastic outside it would be ok?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Makes no since, the plastic you wrap it with will have more VOC's then boxed up vinyl.
Your way over thinking this, and incorrect.
Do you cover all the PVC used inside your car?


----------



## begal (Jul 23, 2014)

No, i'm saying leave it outside; covered up to protect it rather than inside. The plastic in the car is different quality than vinyl siding.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

begal said:


> No, i'm saying leave it outside; covered up to protect it rather than inside. The plastic in the car is different quality than vinyl siding.


How so?

PVC is pretty much PVC depending on the amount of plasticizers in the grind.


----------



## begal (Jul 23, 2014)

*PVC – the Poison Plastic*
PVC is the most toxic plastic for our health and environment. No other plastic contains or releases as many dangerous chemicals. These include dioxins, phthalates, vinyl chloride, ethylene dichloride, lead, cadmium, and organotins. There’s no safe way to manufacture, use or dispose of PVC products.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

this thread is silly. where is siding normally stored ? = OUTSIDE, on the side of a house !

put it in a safe & flat place. and a tarp over it if you want.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

begal said:


> PVC – the Poison Plastic PVC is the most toxic plastic for our health and environment. No other plastic contains or releases as many dangerous chemicals. These include dioxins, phthalates, vinyl chloride, ethylene dichloride, lead, cadmium, and organotins. There’s no safe way to manufacture, use or dispose of PVC products.


Thank you for the cut-and-paste on PVC but I missed the point?

Do you not think that there are PVCs and other molded plastics with similar chemical implications inside your car?

How about the volatile organic compounds that are in your seat cushions and carpet?

We the visually gone way, way, way off topic at this point.

Store the siding outside as previously recommended by Joe and fix.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

begal said:


> *PVC – the Poison Plastic*
> PVC is the most toxic plastic for our health and environment. No other plastic contains or releases as many dangerous chemicals. These include dioxins, phthalates, vinyl chloride, ethylene dichloride, lead, cadmium, and organotins. There’s no safe way to manufacture, use or dispose of PVC products.


Where is my tin foil hat!!!

Do as the others suggested, out side, off the ground and cover it with a tarp. Or not and wash the dirt and debris off before installation. Or put it in a garage. Wouldn't worry about the added VOC compared to whats already in there.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

1985gt said:


> Where is my tin foil hat!!!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd tarp it if storing it outside. I've had boxes of vs get soaked and the ink from the printing on the boxes leached onto and stained the siding. Was able to clean the siding up but it was a major pita, way more work than just rinsing it off.

I've also had plenty of boxes that also got soaked and the staining did not happen. Regardless I'd still tarp it.


----------

